# Digital Cockpit Issues



## cgt (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a 2021 Tiguan Highline with the R-Line package. I have configured the digital cockpit to use the Classic selection with the range as the centre screen option. Whenever I start the car, the digital cockpit comes up as I have configured it, but as soon as I start to drive, the centre screen changes to the GPS maps automatically. I have to manually change it back to the range. Anybody else have this issue? Anybody know how to fix the digital cockpit so it stays the way I configured it?


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Have you tried a hard reset of the infotainment system? Press and hold the power button for 15 seconds until the VW logo comes up. Wondering if that’ll help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

map should only appear on your instrument "cluster" if your navi display is set to display in your gauges. is the map also showing on your infotainment unit?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a similar problem. I prefer the compass in the center area, but sometimes when we start the vehicle the map view is there, and I have to select Nav - Map to move it back to infotainment, which reveals the compass again.

We only have 1 driver profile, and while there are 2 keys, it seems to happen randomly.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

cgt said:


> I have a 2021 Tiguan Highline with the R-Line package. I have configured the digital cockpit to use the Classic selection with the range as the centre screen option. Whenever I start the car, the digital cockpit comes up as I have configured it, but as soon as I start to drive, the centre screen changes to the GPS maps automatically. I have to manually change it back to the range. Anybody else have this issue? Anybody know how to fix the digital cockpit so it stays the way I configured it?
> View attachment 81616


I had this same thing when I got my 2020. It's a button somewhere that I found but I can't remember where. I'll go poke around my infotainment to see if I can jog my memory and let you know.


----------



## cgt (Dec 8, 2017)

blueimp said:


> map should only appear on your instrument "cluster" if your navi display is set to display in your gauges. is the map also showing on your infotainment unit?


Yes, the Navigation is displaying on my infotainment unit as well as the digital cockpit.


----------



## cgt (Dec 8, 2017)

Kushdaiin said:


> Have you tried a hard reset of the infotainment system? Press and hold the power button for 15 seconds until the VW logo comes up. Wondering if that’ll help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try that and see what happens.


----------



## cgt (Dec 8, 2017)

RCDheliracer said:


> I had this same thing when I got my 2020. It's a button somewhere that I found but I can't remember where. I'll go poke around my infotainment to see if I can jog my memory and let you know.


Could it be the selection under Seat that ties the configuration to the Key FOB?


----------



## cgt (Dec 8, 2017)

RCDheliracer said:


> I had this same thing when I got my 2020. It's a button somewhere that I found but I can't remember where. I'll go poke around my infotainment to see if I can jog my memory and let you know.


OK, Ifound the setting. You have to open the Navigation window, then select the menu, there is a check box for displaying the map in the Digital Cockpit.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

cgt said:


> OK, Ifound the setting. You have to open the Navigation window, then select the menu, there is a check box for displaying the map in the Digital Cockpit.
> View attachment 83342


That's the one lol. I've been poking around the menus the last few times in the car but couldn't find it. I don't use the built in Nav at all really so I'm not super familiar with it. There's also an instance where the button appears as just the symbol in that line.


----------



## s1uma1 (Oct 12, 2014)

maybe someone can help with my issue? 2022 Atlas. I use carplay maps. My digital cockpit has oil temp in the middle. Anytime i use apple maps the oil temp gauge jumps to nav directions. I'll switch back to oil temp and as soon as there's a new turn indication on apple maps, the center display will jump to nav. How do i keep the center display on oil temp and not jump to nav???


----------

